# Wrangler car parts



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Where do you go to get them?

Thanks.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Garage? Scrap yard?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Icon Autos 4x4 in Al Barsha do some Jeep parts I think


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Toon said:


> Garage? Scrap yard?


Have been driving around trying to see from outside - anyone you know?


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Icon Autos 4x4 in Al Barsha do some Jeep parts I think


Have popped head into their place, would be talking to other around there as well. Thanks


----------

